# Early Persons seat and sissy.



## fatbike (Oct 20, 2021)

I think I’m going with a zebra 🦓 print on this one and most likely have Crawford do it. Not sure who else does recovers. I wouldn’t mind using a different material than vinyl for it, something with a little more texture.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 20, 2021)

fatbike said:


> I think I’m going with a zebra 🦓 print on this one and most likely have Crawford do it. Not sure who else does recovers. I wouldn’t mind using a different material than vinyl for it, something with a little more texture.
> 
> View attachment 1499116
> 
> ...



Who and where is this Crawford? I have heard him mentioned before. Does he do all types of seats? Do you know what it will cost to cover that seat not including the material?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 20, 2021)

Was that the one Mongeese sold? Did you get handlebars as well?


----------



## fatbike (Oct 20, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Was that the one Mongeese sold? Did you get handlebars as well?



No, I got this off someone else. I know mongeese had one available. This came from someone in central California. Bars and pumpkin 🎃 I already had.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 20, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Who and where is this Crawford? I have heard him mentioned before. Does he do all types of seats? Do you know what it will cost to cover that seat not including the material?






Mostly banana seats I believe. He did a nice job on one for me last winter.


----------



## ODDER (Oct 20, 2021)

I do custom seats. Check out #odderseat on Instagram or google.


----------



## ODDER (Oct 20, 2021)

I will say too that if you’re going for a factory correct seat there is nobody out there better than Joe Crawford. 
also, I have some zebra hide. (It’s actually cow dyed to look like zebra)


----------



## Rayray (Oct 20, 2021)

Cow hide fabric and pattern may look cool for this as well, and still give you the texture yo are aiming for. I haven't seen it used yet, but I'm sure someone out there has done it. 

The zebra will look really nice as well!


----------



## Rayray (Oct 20, 2021)

@fatbike


----------



## fatbike (Oct 20, 2021)

ODDER said:


> I do custom seats. Check out #odderseat on Instagram or google.



Cool. I do like that zebra cow hide you shared. I do not need or necessarily want factory, I want fun and appropriate. This seat is for a 59 pig bike. I also want to do a seat in tiger print for my 69 Ray, running crazy Goodyear tires on that bike.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 20, 2021)

But I do agreed with you, Joe does excellent factory work. @Rayray


----------



## Rayray (Oct 21, 2021)

fatbike said:


> Cool. I do like that zebra cow hide you shared. I do not need or necessarily want factory, I want fun and appropriate. This seat is for a 59 pig bike. I also want to do a seat in tiger print for my 69 Ray, running crazy Goodyear tires on that bike.



I think the cowhide will look really cool. Excited to what you decide and the finished bike


----------



## nick tures (Oct 21, 2021)

Joe is the man, he does fantastic work !!


----------



## Baldy Jeff (Oct 29, 2021)

Anyone have black + white checkerboard w/ 1 7/8" squares?


----------

